# Ed Edd N' Eddy Movie



## beehdaubs (Jul 15, 2009)

This movie is about a month old, and it's actually quite a nice way to wrap up the series for good.

It never aired in the America's, so I'm just posting this here for all of you who have never seen it.
This movie was certainly news to me  :r 
Part 9 has a big surprise that I rather liked  B) 

Part 1- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YqRxXxjKyfg
Part 2- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZBMmxq_hakI&feature=related
Part 3- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mml7PAuJD0E&feature=related
Part 4- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9dXUDeTgZKo&feature=related
Part 5- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OH1wzAygWqQ&feature=related
Part 6- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uK5Cns6K3v0&feature=related
Part 7- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krqyClloK9U&feature=related
Part 8- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKs7ClvMHcc&feature=related
Part 9- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DzB_8JiPwpQ&feature=related


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 15, 2009)

That was pretty good.


----------



## Tyrai (Jul 15, 2009)

How odd, me and a friend were just talking about Ed, Edd n Eddy. xD


----------



## Ciaran (Jul 15, 2009)

I remember that show!

I watched it all the time till i was around 10!


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 15, 2009)

I'll have to check this out tomorrow when I'm not so busy.  But Ed,Edd,N' Eddy For the epic win.


----------



## Pear (Jul 15, 2009)

The thing that kept me from watching it was the squiggly animation style.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jul 15, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> That was pretty good.


Ya, it was a pretty good movie.  My favorite screenshot right here:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## AmyRawr (Jul 15, 2009)

Why wasnt it shown in America(s)? D:
Im watching it now :]


----------



## beehdaubs (Jul 15, 2009)

AmyRawr said:
			
		

> Why wasnt it shown in America(s)? D:
> Im watching it now :]


Because America's new Cartoon Network hates good shows.


----------



## KoolKoopa123 (Jul 15, 2009)

this show was the best


----------



## AmyRawr (Jul 15, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> AmyRawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ikr. O:
new cn is a bunch of candy pirates and purple blob chefs.


----------



## KoolKoopa123 (Jul 15, 2009)

Chowder and Flapjack arent that bad


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 15, 2009)

KoolKoopa123 said:
			
		

> Chowder and Flapjack arent that bad


Think again, Me, Bdubs, and AmyRawr grew up with the old CN which was awesome.  The shows try too hard to be funny and result being epic fails.


----------



## AmyRawr (Jul 15, 2009)

I remember the old cn ;D
Like dexters lab.. powerpuff girls.. justice leage..   Those are what i watched when i was young :]


----------



## KoolKoopa123 (Jul 15, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> KoolKoopa123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i hope ur not going too far back,old shows were great but the even older shows mostly werent funny at all. I grew up with the old cn too


----------



## beehdaubs (Jul 15, 2009)

AmyRawr said:
			
		

> I remember the old cn ;D
> Like dexters lab.. powerpuff girls.. justice leage..   Those are what i watched when i was young :]


Justice League   

Can't forget about Toonami and the old Pokemon.


----------



## AmyRawr (Jul 15, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> AmyRawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omgtoonami. DDDD
OH YEAH. and remember there would be like a top 13 best cartoon a rama thing? i loved that


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 15, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> AmyRawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Toonami was awesome.  Whoever canceled it must die >: O


----------



## Gnome (Jul 15, 2009)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">It only took 131 episodes 4 specials and 1﻿ movie.</div>


----------



## AmyRawr (Jul 15, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">It only took 131 episodes 4 specials and 1﻿ movie.</div>


Lol. Finally though :]


----------



## beehdaubs (Jul 15, 2009)

AmyRawr said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Top 10 Cartoons =D

Aired every Sunday.


----------



## AmyRawr (Jul 15, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> AmyRawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg im gonna cry x[


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 15, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> AmyRawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sunday night at 8 PM Eastern Time I think... but boy, it made a sunday feel actually fun.  Wouldn't you agree?


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 15, 2009)

Ahh, when CN aired the replays of the old pokemon, I used to watch it every night at 9 pm before I went to sleep for school.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jul 15, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It just repeated all the cartoons I was watching the past week D=


----------



## AmyRawr (Jul 15, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeaa 
I remember waiting a few shows before the top 10 so i didnt miss it, and when i heard the theme song i would get so excited x]


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 15, 2009)

got done watching
pretty fat n koo guys


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 15, 2009)

-cues theme music and random countdown-

CARTOON CARTOON


----------



## AmyRawr (Jul 15, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> -cues theme music and random countdown-
> 
> CARTOON CARTOON


OMG. thats what its called!<3333
  ^_^  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroiddance:  
 :veryhappy:  :gyroidcircle:  :gyroid360move:  :gyroidshake:


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 16, 2009)

I heard the reason they didn't release it in America 'cause there are still some more new episodes to show. If CN showed this now, people would think the show's over.

I remember when I was 4 or 5 and I couldn't wait for Powerpuff Girls to show on. (I still watch it. Right now I'm watching the anime version.) When I was like 8, I LOVED Teen Titans. I still watch the reruns on CN now. Ed Edd n Eddy, one of my favorite old CN shows. 

I loved Toonami too. Naruto and Bobobobo. If it still continued, I would've hoped Fruits Basket would come onto Toonami. 

I HATE CN FOR CANCELING TOONAMI. I WANT TO RUN THEM OVER WITH A MOTERCYCLE.


----------



## Josh (Jul 16, 2009)

I used to watch this, i love it  But then my mum banned me from watching it cus it was too violent? wtf


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 16, 2009)

I still don't know what's under Edd's hat. ;_;


----------



## beehdaubs (Jul 16, 2009)

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> I heard the reason they didn't release it in America 'cause there are still some more new episodes to show. If CN showed this now, people would think the show's over.
> 
> I remember when I was 4 or 5 and I couldn't wait for Powerpuff Girls to show on. (I still watch it. Right now I'm watching the anime version.) When I was like 8, I LOVED Teen Titans. I still watch the reruns on CN now. Ed Edd n Eddy, one of my favorite old CN shows.
> 
> ...


No.  America stopped showing it's new episodes.  They had a 24 hour Ed Edd n Eddy marathon to signify their end of new episodes sometime in February.

I think it was called "The Best Day Edder"  A pun on "ever"


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 16, 2009)

The reason Edd's wearing his hat because he's embarrassed by his messy stringy hair. That's it. Just to hide his hair. XD


----------



## Kiley (Jul 16, 2009)

I remember this show XD it was my favorite & I alaways used to turn on the tv at 900pm every sat.  and watch toonami untill i fell asleep 
but now cn shows shows with real people in it :0 its not cn anymore


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 16, 2009)

Im watching it right now and I am confused XD .


----------



## Sonicdan369 (Jul 16, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> I still don't know what's under Edd's hat. ;_;


He is bald good sir.


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 16, 2009)

Sonicdan369 said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it's just messy stringy hair. Edd's just embarassed of it.


----------



## Sonicdan369 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> Sonicdan369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O rly?
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 16, 2009)

Do you notice the hair too? T_T


----------



## Sonicdan369 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> Do you notice the hair too? T_T


More like Peach fuzz...


----------

